# Please Help me identify this tree



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm curious what this tree is. Well it's only a small fragment of a tree, but I'd like to know what it is before I add it to my small wood pile! <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7048688633/" title="mysterywood1 by nightelf13, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7264/7048688633_1eaf4bf407.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="mysterywood1"></a><a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7048689107/" title="mysterywood2 by nightelf13, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7048689107_506579e130.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="mysterywood2"></a>


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Looks kinda like cherry to me. Or alder.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I go with Alder. just because the annual rings. Cherry is usually tighter. i love working with both


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Great. I do believe both of those grow near me, and unfortunately I couldn't find any dried leaves near live trees that weren't oak. I did notice when I cut the wood up with my pruning shears (yeah they are branches or casualties from bigger trees coming down) that a little later a dark yellow sap came out. I discovered it when I took pictures as I got it all over my phone! They were cut down probably 2 summers ago. Both of those trees look to be non toxic to burn, and the pieces are just the right size for our small pit. Thank you both so much for offering your expertise as I was at a loss.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Not cherry.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

You could burn just a little of it. If it has a nice pleasant sweet smell its may be cherry. Alder has a different smell I think to me. More like and incense or something.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

You can tell by weight too. Cherry is heavier, more like a hardwood. Alder is very light.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like Sumac-staghorn or smooth- to me. The wood of the staghorn is pretty yellow. TTT


----------



## Farmingit (Apr 20, 2012)

If grown in upstate NY it could be Quaken Aspen, they usually grow in groups and haveroundish leaves


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd say it is Sumac...going by the bark and the rings and color of wood.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree.


----------

